# Garden Path



## 407370 (Jun 14, 2016)

This was taken on a windy day so I was never going to get the sharpness in the leaves. I used my 'SOFT FOCUS" approach to make the best of a great scene. I will go back to this when the wind dies down.
Comments always welcome.


----------



## Rick50 (Jun 15, 2016)

It might be the wind as you say but the softness makes the image flat. I might also try a perspective to the right and down looking down the path. The main elements are a good subject (bench, logs, path). But of course I'm not there.


----------



## 407370 (Jun 18, 2016)

Rick50 said:


> It might be the wind as you say but the softness makes the image flat. I might also try a perspective to the right and down looking down the path. The main elements are a good subject (bench, logs, path). But of course I'm not there.


I could not move to the right as a bright sun was waiting to blow out highlights. When the nasty weather dies down I will get to this again.


----------

